# i'm getting a corn snake i want to make sure i have everything



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

i'm getting a used corn snake he is in a 30 gallon i plan on getting him today and i think he has a heat mat


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

At the top of this section you will find some Stickies that give you the information you require regarding keeping corns etc.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> At the top of this section you will find some Stickies that give you the information you require regarding keeping corns etc.


Just in case the OP has trouble finding them  click this link


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

'used corn snake' had me going ... nearly spit my tea over the keyboard LOL ...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> 'used corn snake' had me going ... nearly spit my tea over the keyboard LOL ...


I resisted commenting!


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I'd blank out 3 sides to make him feel more secure.
Heat mats aren't good and can even crack the glass, as well as burning the snake. I'd look at different heat sources. 
Personally, for corn snakes, I use Mercury vapour uva/uvb bulbs of 75 watt or more. They're on for 12 - 14hrs a day ( 12 in darker/ cooler months, 14 rest of time).


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

You have chosen a beautiful snake, very good choice!! I just read your other thread


----------



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

at first when i got him i thought that the heat pad was a heat rock and when i was checking i kinda spooked him so he's a little scared of me


----------



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

also do you know what morph he is?


----------

